# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  برای اپ موبایل kivy بهتره یا beeware?

## espad007

سلام 
من تازه پایتون مقدماتی یاد گرفتم می خوام بیشتر برنامه های کراس پلتفرم مخصوصا برای موبایل کار کنم و یاد بگیرم 
تو سایت پایتون چندتا کتابخانه خودش معرفی کرده مثل beeware که فک کنم تازه اومده و تو سایت های فارسی اصلا اشاره ای بهش نشده و همینطور kivy 
به نظر شما ارزش وقت گذاشتن و یاد گیری رو داره ؟ شنیدم kivy باگ زیاد داره در مورد beeware هم متاسفانه اطلاعات خاصی ندارم 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که اصلا پایتون به درد اپ نویسی برای موبایل میخوره یا نه

----------


## miladiri

سلام دوست عزیز 
پایتون به درد همه چیز میخوره ولی برای اپ موبایل اونقدر (هنوز) قوی نیست ولی این زبان با سرعت خیلی زیاد در حال پیشرفت هستش و از نظرم من فعلا برای ساخت اپ موبایل بهتره جاوا یاد بگیرین

موفق باشین

----------

